# blindfold guinness wr



## envy253 (Jul 31, 2008)

i just saw an attempt for blindsolve on guiness world records. the guy spent like 10 mins memo, and 5 solving, yet he got the record??

anyone who can blindsolve in less than 15mins should REALLY contact guiness for an easy wr


----------



## MasakitChan (Jul 31, 2008)

Get Rafal call Guinness and let him own their ass.


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

Rafal's not gonna own Guinness's ass. He's gonna own the-guy-who-got-a-15-minute-record's ass. _And_ he's gonna get a Guinness trophy 

Oh, and Rafal could do 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD solves and get the records for them too, if Chris doesn't have anything against it  (and maybe 6x6x6 and 7x7x7)


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah it'll be like another sub 1 solve and the guy will get owned lol

are you sure that video not like 10 years old?


----------



## joey (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't like Guiness.


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2008)

joey said:


> I don't like Guiness.



It tastes good!


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

tim said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like Guiness.
> ...



German praising Irish beer, that's weird


----------



## Rama (Jul 31, 2008)

I heard that Edouards WR wasn't in Guiness, because of the fact his cube was lubed...


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.4to40.com/recordbook/index.asp?id=1850&category=indian
Voilà!

Googled for "Guinnes record rubik's".


----------



## MistArts (Jul 31, 2008)

That's even slower than my first attempt.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 31, 2008)

That piece about Bernett Orlando is utter crap. I just hope everyone realizes this "kid" is actually pretty fast AND is the current WCA World Champion on 5x5x5 blindfolded


----------



## F.P. (Jul 31, 2008)

tim said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like Guiness.
> ...




indeed!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> That piece about Bernett Orlando is utter crap. I just hope everyone realizes this "kid" is actually pretty fast AND is the current WCA World Champion on 5x5x5 blindfolded



That piece was probably pretty accurate when it was written. If he was 9 at the time it was written, that means it was in 2005, and he probably was about 6 minutes BLD and 90 seconds speedsolving on 3x3x3 then. The only thing I'm not sure of was that they said he was the second youngest. Who was the youngest? At the time it was written, had anyone else solved a 3x3x3 BLD younger than him? (His first solve [at home] was at age 8.)

You can see Bernett's initial home BLD achievement here:http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_stats_young3bf.html
You can also see that Daniel Hop beat him. But that was long after this article was written.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2008)

I strongly urge all members of the speedcubing community to not participate in any Guinness record attempts. I would encourage Rafal or other cubers to not take place in their BLD record as well.

A Guinness BLD record would not be recognized by the WCA. When Guinness looks at the records of track and field, they turn to the IAAF to see who has run the fastest 400 meters time. They look to the IAAF for the regulations on what is required to set such a record.

What Guinness has done with cubing is that not only do they disregard the WCA, they put in their own rules. Using a new cube, mixed up by "40 turns" by hand? It shows a very profound level of ignorance in our sport.

Please do not acknowledge Guinness or participate in any of their record attempts. The only reason why that happened in Atlanta was because the people who gave us money to make the competition possible wanted it. I personally did not participate in the Guinness record attempt. And I suggested to my staff to do the same: to stay out of the Guinness records.


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Please do not acknowledge Guinness or participate in any of their record attempts.



The thing is: You have to hold a Guinness world record to also impress the stupid people with your abilities.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2008)

I strongly disagree. Dan Dzoan doesn't hold any Guinness records and he drank a fair number of pints of Guinness courtesy of fellow bar patrons.

And since when have you stooped so low that you need validation from stupid people? I think you're above that.

Do you care that some guy can juggle two balls and an apple and eat the apple? Or do you care that he can juggle 5 clubs behind the back?

Do you care that someone can solve 3 cubes blindfolded in 6 minutes? Or do you care more that someone can solve a cube, underwater, while balancing on a rola-bola?

There's no reason to whore yourself like a clown. You have skills, and that should be enough.

Tim, you kick ass. Say NO to clown whoring!


----------



## yeti09 (Jul 31, 2008)

Rama said:


> I heard that Edouards WR wasn't in Guiness, because of the fact his cube was lubed...



seriously?? that's ridiculous


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 31, 2008)

yeti09 said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that Edouards WR wasn't in Guiness, because of the fact his cube was lubed...
> ...


I agree. The world record is solving a Rubik's Cube. Did Eduoard solve the Rubik's Cube in 9.18 seconds (or whatever it was)? Yes. Did he memorize the scramble? No.


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2008)

Tyson said:


> And since when have you stooped so low that you need validation from stupid people? I think you're above that.


I didn't say that i need validation from stupid people. Actually i don't care about them at all. It's just my experience (at least here in Germany), that some people always think of Guinness world records if they hear the word "world record". And if you tell them, that the record is not approved by the Guinness "club" (how are they called?), they blame the record as worthless or don't believe it at all.

I really should give the rola-bola thing a try .



Tyson said:


> Tim, you kick ass. Say NO to clown whoring!



lol, thanks .


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2008)

You should just tell them that the WCA regulates world records in cubing, and not Guinness. Guinness doesn't regulate track records, the IAAF does. They just borrow numbers from the IAAF.

It's unfortunate that some people in this world are complete and utter morons. But yes, best to ignore them. And when times get very tough, just find a blond German guy and a Hello Kitty umbrella. It makes EVERYTHING better.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 31, 2008)

By Guiness's outrageous standards, what is the world record for 3x3? I bet 90% of us have beat it.


----------



## rubikaz (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi all

I posted here some time ago a video in Lo Show dei Records Guinnes (Italy, I am from Spain). In February the rubik blindfold guinness record was 41 seconds not including memorization (you can use 10 minutes for memorization) and with a new not lubed cube. I dont remember the name of the guy that holds this record (maybe Danyang Chen, someone from China or Japan).

I know it because the organizers of the program offer me to try to beat this record. I knew that it was almost impossible for me and I told it to them but any case they offered it to me again and since they paid enough, I accepted. My time was 1 minute 5 seconds:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SThJ0eioMlk


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2008)

1 minute 5 seconds is not including memorization?


----------



## shelley (Jul 31, 2008)

Tyson said:


> And when times get very tough, just find a blond German guy and a Hello Kitty umbrella. It makes EVERYTHING better.


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2008)

Tyson said:


> 1 minute 5 seconds is not including memorization?



I believe i've read somewhere, that it was a completely new and unlubed cube.


----------



## rubikaz (Jul 31, 2008)

My attempt was 1' 5" not including memo but with a new and unlubed cube. You can check the video, they opened it there.

The guinness WR (41") doesn't include memorization and the cube was also new and unlubed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2008)

shelley said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > And when times get very tough, just find a blond German guy and a Hello Kitty umbrella. It makes EVERYTHING better.



Thanks, Shelley, I've been looking forward to seeing this picture!


----------



## Rama (Jul 31, 2008)

Well those records are not recognized by the speedcubing community. All WCA records can only be broken in competition. In this case we set the standards and not Guiness's !

Edit: Written by Ton Dennenbroek not Rama!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 31, 2008)

Tyson said:


> And when times get very tough, just find a blond German guy and a Hello Kitty umbrella. It makes EVERYTHING better.


Ha! I had almost forgotten about that. Gotta write my trip/competition report before I forget *everything*. Thanks for the pic, Shelley!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 31, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Please do not acknowledge Guinness or participate in any of their record attempts. The only reason why that happened in Atlanta ...


What? What's that about?


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2008)

It's good publicity. Sponsor wanted to sell cubes.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 31, 2008)

What I mean is: What did we do with Guinness in Atlanta? I don't know what you're talking about at all.


----------



## Smartyy (Jul 31, 2008)

lol I need to elarn it quick so I can get the wr!

don't take my idea though I wanna trophy!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 31, 2008)

The Guiness attempt in Atlanta was something like "Most people solving the Rubik's Cube in 1 hour" or something like that. There was no current record. They wanted people to go over to a side table, solve, and the hold the cube in front of a camera.

I'm guessing the record was probably broken by Princeton or a Caltech comp. But they didn't force people to use unlubed cubes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Do you care that some guy can juggle two balls and an apple and eat the apple? Or do you care that he can juggle 5 clubs behind the back?





SOMEONE is a fan of Jason Garfield 


Yeah, so now I feel bad for having done a solve for that record at Nationals


----------



## Stefan (Aug 1, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> SOMEONE is a fan of Jason Garfield


Who isn't?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > SOMEONE is a fan of Jason Garfield
> ...


Me (I don't know him)
But I did participate in the WR(attempt) in Atlanta. Someone asked me if I could solve it, I solved it, I was asked to write down my name as someone that was able to solve it, I wrote down my name, haven't heard anything afterwards. I might be one of few people that actually holds a Guinness WR without knowing it.


----------



## tim (Aug 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



What? There are some nice videos on youtube.

btw. I tried to buy his DVD "Practice and Theory", but the German amazon doesn't have it and the American amazon doesn't ship it to Germany... Does anyone know another source for the DVD?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 1, 2008)

I can lend you the 2005 edition of that DVD, though it sounds like the 2008 edition has much more. I'd like to watch that one, too.

Arnaud: Jason Garfield is a juggler. Very good, very funny, very mean. One of my role models.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 1, 2008)

tim said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



I could purchase it in the US and send it to you?


----------



## Ton (Aug 1, 2008)

Tyson said:


> You should just tell them that the WCA regulates world records in cubing, and not Guinness. Guinness doesn't regulate track records, the IAAF does. They just borrow numbers from the IAAF.
> 
> It's unfortunate that some people in this world are complete and utter morons. But yes, best to ignore them. And when times get very tough, just find a blond German guy and a Hello Kitty umbrella. It makes EVERYTHING better.



There are some strange people at Guinness ,SevenTown the license holder of the Rubik's cube also hit a brick-wall talking to Guinness in 2003. Guinness adopted the regulation from the 1982 WC, where the non lube and new cube where used.The -WCA or Seventowns - should try to talk to Guinness, maybe now they will see how the WCA have good and fair regulation and a very good record site....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2008)

Tim, have you tried ordering it straight from the WJF? It looks to me like the PayPal thing there will let you order from Germany. (I just tried selecting Germany, and it let me and the web page changed to German.)

http://www.thewjfstore.com/tap.php?PHPSESSID=0754d9d3fac1c0bd8d39a4d6991a04c8


----------



## Stefan (Aug 1, 2008)

I found that, too, but it requests we ask about international shipping. I'd also like to get the "Hardcore Fans" DVD which is only on Jason's own website. I sent him a mail a moment ago about getting both of these sent to Germany.


----------



## shelley (Aug 1, 2008)

Smartyy said:


> lol I need to elarn it quick so I can get the wr!
> 
> don't take my idea though I wanna trophy!!!



Someone hasn't been reading the discussion.


----------



## tim (Aug 1, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> I can lend you the 2005 edition of that DVD, though it sounds like the 2008 edition has much more. I'd like to watch that one, too.



Thanks, but i've also read, that the 2008 edition seems to be much better, so i rather want the 2008 edition.



Tyson said:


> I could purchase it in the US and send it to you?



That would be awesome, but i wonder how much the shipping cost will be. Maybe i can share it with Stefan.

Mike: Thanks, i just found this store. I think i'll wait for the reply of Stefan's mail.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

tim said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


I realize we are going WAY off topic, but I have watched some juggling videos and was amazed. Then I found this


----------



## blah (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeap contact juggling. I've seen that stuff before and I've got a friend who's quite good at it and I've wanted to learn that forever, but I can't seem to get my hands on one of those acrylic balls though


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2008)

I've promoted this before on other threads, but if you like all sorts of unusual manipulation, you should check out:

http://www.ministryofmanipulation.com/blog/

Something new almost every day, and all kinds of different varieties of manipulation, with a bit of an emphasis on juggling.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 1, 2008)

You can buy a dvd from http://www.penguinmagic.com/product.php?ID=1318
if you want to learn contact juggling.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't let Jason catch you suggesting contact juggling...

Some good links about Jason (I suggest visiting in this order):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sddcj1aiPCk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jp_tMgZpGU
http://icantstopjuggling.blogspot.com/2006/08/jason-garfield-haters.html


----------



## Stefan (Aug 1, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> I found that, too, but it requests we ask about international shipping. I'd also like to get the "Hardcore Fans" DVD which is only on Jason's own website. I sent him a mail a moment ago about getting both of these sent to Germany.



Jason replied and I already ordered the hardcore fans DVD a moment ago because there's no common shop for both DVDs and shipping this one internationally doesn't cost more.

For the Theory and Practice of Juggling DVD available at thewjfstore.com, international shipping would be $12.00. Tim, do you want to order it there or somewhere else? I certainly do want it, too, at least watch it if not own it.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Don't let Jason catch you suggesting contact juggling...
> 
> Some good links about Jason (I suggest visiting in this order):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sddcj1aiPCk
> ...


I never thought I would say this Stefan, but you sound like a fanboy. I am a little afraid you got those DVD's for free after telling Jason about me liking contact juggling. I didn't read anything about why Jason would disprove contact juggling. From what I read he likes technical juggling and some of the contact juggling I saw looked pretty technical to me.

I liked the first link and loved this (unrelated but fitting) quote on the third link

*Quote of the Day*

*Personality can open doors, but only character can keep them open. ~Elmer G. Letterman*


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...


----------



## tim (Aug 1, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Jason replied and I already ordered the hardcore fans DVD a moment ago because there's no common shop for both DVDs and shipping this one internationally doesn't cost more.
> 
> For the Theory and Practice of Juggling DVD available at thewjfstore.com, international shipping would be $12.00. Tim, do you want to order it there or somewhere else? I certainly do want it, too, at least watch it if not own it.



Yeah, i definitely want to order it from there. $12.00 is really a good price. Will it save a few euros if one of us orders two DVDs?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

What are you saying Hadley4000? I highlighted the space, but no text showed up.


----------



## tim (Aug 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> What are you saying Hadley4000? I highlighted the space, but no text showed up.



There should be an embedded youtube video showing jason garfield juggling.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> What are you saying Hadley4000? I highlighted the space, but no text showed up.



It is an embedded youtube player I think. (i cant see it either)


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

I could see it now


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 1, 2008)

youtube is banned in my country thats why i cant see it.
(i am so embarassed because of this situation ) oh well we have some other ways to enter youtube now.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 1, 2008)

Why is youtube banned?


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 2, 2008)

because some jackass made up a video of our country's founder Mustafa Kemal Atatürk and it is against the law to insult or humiliate him in any way. this happened more than once, but youtube always got unbanned. this one seems permanent though.

edit: he made fun of our president and founder etc. in the video they were belly dancers.


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 2, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> he made fun of our president and founder etc. in the video they were belly dancers.



lol, because that doesn't happen in the US!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2008)

what country are you in?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2008)

Stachuk1992 said:


> what country are you in?


Join Date: Jul 2008
Location: Turkey, Bursa
Posts: 159


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 2, 2008)

that law is from the 40s or 50s, and is really outdated. they should have just banned the video, not the whole website. now were one of those 3-4 countries that have banned youtube.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 2, 2008)

You know, I wonder what would happen... so... of course, in America there's this whole "free speech" thing but of course, that's under constant debate and it's not like you can *actually* say anything you want. There are some limitations...

But does anyone here remember when the FIDE World Championships was held in Libya? And they issued a statement saying that while they would welcome everyone, that people from a certain country were enemies, or something like that?

WCA could not allow an international competition in a country that isn't open.


----------



## tim (Aug 2, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> because some jackass made up a video of our country's founder Mustafa Kemal Atatürk and it is against the law to insult or humiliate him in any way.



I hope you don't think he's a jackass just because he broke that ridiculous law.


----------



## DavidCalvo (Aug 2, 2008)

Tyson said:


> I strongly disagree. Dan Dzoan doesn't hold any Guinness records and he drank a fair number of pints of Guinness courtesy of fellow bar patrons.



LOL, LOL and LOL!

He's not the only one, as you know... hahahaha.

Funny Atlanta, and superfunny NY!!!!


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 2, 2008)

its not that he broke a ridiculous law, he made fun of somebody we respect. how would you feel about seeing your countries founder or lets say someone your nation really respect as a belly dancer?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 2, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> how would you feel about seeing your countries founder or lets say someone your nation really respect as a belly dancer?


I'd get bored and watch something else?


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 2, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > how would you feel about seeing your countries founder or lets say someone your nation really respect as a belly dancer?
> ...


actually i would get a little mad, then do the same thing 
its very funny how they ban the whole website, knowing that everyone still accesses it with proxies.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Aug 3, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> its not that he broke a ridiculous law, he made fun of somebody we respect. how would you feel about seeing your countries founder or lets say someone your nation really respect as a belly dancer?



umm...i would LOL



StefanPochmann said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > how would you feel about seeing your countries founder or lets say someone your nation really respect as a belly dancer?
> ...



lolz


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2008)

Why would you get mad?


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 3, 2008)

well i need to go through ww1 and the independence war we had after the ww1. which you might already know, but maybe not in detail.
in short, we own the guy everything. he was a great man.
the people that did that video, were either stupid, or jealous. (ok lets not go incredibly off topic here )


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Aug 3, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> the people that did that video, were either stupid, or jealous. (ok lets not go incredibly off topic here )



maybe they were just acting retarded to make people laugh or something idk


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2008)

You don't "own" him, you might "owe" him. Although you do act a bit like you "own" him, so that might've been a Freudian slip.

You didn't answer my question, btw: Why would you get mad?


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 3, 2008)

im sorry we owe him, lol
i would get mad because its not funny seeing the man that made it possible for me to live like that.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2008)

But how do you go from "not funny" to "get mad"?


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 3, 2008)

sometimes i get mad at things which i dont find funny.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Aug 3, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> im sorry we owe him, lol
> i would get mad because its not funny seeing the man that made it possible for me to live like that.


ah ok. I wouldnt really get mad i would probably laugh really hard and then get bored (as pochmann said) and then go do something else


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 3, 2008)

well our people are a little overpatriotic i guess thats why.

edit: lets stop talking about this  (understanding the issue would result in reading a long history book)


----------



## Tyson (Aug 3, 2008)

You have the right to be offended, but you don't necessarily have the right to do something about it.

Why do you care about what some crazy loon out there is saying? Let them say what they want. And then just ignore them.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2008)

I think he was indeed insulted. But by *you*. Because you suggest he had no humor and because you are serious about it. And you also insulted belly dancers by saying that showing someone belly dancing is an insult.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> understanding the issue would result in reading a long history book



I recently read a bit about Atatürk and got the impression that he was a great guy. Rationalism, secularism, humanism, women's rights, Nobel peace prize... not exactly what I'd think of first when thinking about Turkey. And he lived 100 years ago, making all this even more impressive.

So with me already being very impressed by him, how would reading a long history book help me understand?

Edit: Hmm, I just noticed I misread your message. But did you really want to say "result in" and not "require"?


----------



## Ton (Aug 3, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> its not that he broke a ridiculous law, he made fun of somebody we respect. how would you feel about seeing your countries founder or lets say someone your nation really respect as a belly dancer?



Who cares, I would not care for one second if someone makes fun of the things I care about even if it is God or a president. I will not like it, I will think such person is an .... So if you call my prime minster mr Balkenende a belly dancer , this will be fine by me. I gues about 75% in the Netherlands will laugh about it and now one will care...So it is also a matter of culture! So I understand that in your country things are different.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 3, 2008)

If our prime minister was made fun of, I would laugh and watch that again, this is simply different. It's not only Atatürk being made fun of, its all our nation. Oh well, you can't change some people's minds. Did you know in Armenia, they made the students say this in their oath "Avenge me my brother, avenge me" , referring to the so called Armenian Genocide. This video is a result of that hatred. Turkish and Armenian people were very friendly with each other, for example, the Ottoman Empire had many Armenian grand viziers, (the most authorative person after the King). The situation in the first world war was misinterpreted and because some countries wanted to benefit this situation. I have Armenian friends, and friends that have Armenian friends. None of us give a s**t. Everyone knows that its a political scam. What a sad history.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 3, 2008)

I think this is your problem. It is no different at all. Just because an entire nation (in general terms) hold something sacrosanct doesn't mean it's completely and utterly stupid. Just because 1 billion people believe in something doesn't mean that they aren't all operating on the rationality of goldfish in a blender.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 3, 2008)

well i would love to argue history, if i knew it well. this went very off topic too. and im not saying that any nation has stupid purposes.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 4, 2008)

rubikaz said:


> My attempt was 1' 5" not including memo but with a new and unlubed cube. You can check the video, they opened it there.
> 
> The guinness WR (41") doesn't include memorization and the cube was also new and unlubed.



That's stupid. Guinness doesn't know anything about cubing. If that's the way, then someone like Phil or Lucas can just do a speedBLD with 10 min memo and a sub-15 execution.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 4, 2008)

the cube gets a 40 move scramble with "hand"


----------



## Kian (Aug 13, 2008)

gotta love a thread that can discuss Guinness wrs, juggling, mustafa kemal, and a discussion of free speech.

i'm quite impressed.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 14, 2008)

the off topic forum is more "on topic" than many other forums


----------

